# Brie's new hand knitted sweater!!



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Okay, so after Brie's bad haircut and the poor state of affairs in South Africa's doggie clothes department i decided i would try knitting her a sweater.

Mom - you know i am not partial to wearing clothes in the house but if you must!










But don't think you can get me to smile or tilt my head or anything!










Thats better - you go around that side so i don't have to look into the camera.











Thanks for looking guys! Knitting is fun and relaxing, everyone should try it!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That sweater ( we say jumper in Australia ) is a FABULOUS creation and looks truly DARLING on your precious Brie :wub: . I can only do scarves . Sarah


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:wub: SMILING OR NOT BRIE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL IN HER NEW FABULOUS SWEATER . :wub:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so beautiful.and you are so good in your knitted.greats job. :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, I've said it before....and I'll say it again. Sue, is there anything you can't do???

Brie looks adorable in her fabulous new sweater! Good job! :aktion033: 


All I can do pretty good is decorate a wagon for dog parades, LOL :blush: :brownbag:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That sweater looks just fabulous~~~~Brie loves it I am sure and she looks adorable in it!!!!! Who cares if you can't find clothes there, with your talent you don't need to do anything but knit her anything she wants!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh that sweater is lovely!! and little Brie looks adorable in it! :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow you did an amazing job! Maybe you should start selling sweaters too. She looks very cute!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

shes so cute ilove the sweater :wub: my sisster lives un cape town  jo


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow! You did an awesome job on the sweater... I LOVE IT!!! And Brie looks so pretty.... pink really is her color!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Brie is so adorable, and that sweater is fabulous! Are you going to be selling hotdog bag & sweater combos?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Great job on the sweater!!! :aktion033: Brie looks so cute in it! :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow! That sweater is beautiful! And Brie is just adorable! :tender:


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

That is a great job knitting.I knit>> do you have a pattern you could im me??? I would love to have a halter made like that...great for winter as well..they have little boots you can use too.. i can't wait to get the boots because my husband and i take sugar for a walk every night....

thanks for any info...
sheila


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

That is a great job knitting.I knit>> do you have a pattern you could im me??? I would love to have a halter made like that...great for winter as well..they have little boots you can use too.. i can't wait to get the boots because my husband and i take sugar for a walk every night....

thanks for any info...
sheila


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Brie is precious in her new sweater - great job!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Brie is beautiful :wub: , she reminds me of my Ellie, she hates having her picture taken too!! That sweater is so cute, you did a great job!!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

You did a beautiful job! That dress looks absolutely darling on her. Great Work!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

That is beautiful! I'll take that pattern too. I knit a little.
Robin


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Wow, that looks great! I love the little ruffle at the bottom, and the colors are gorgeous together! :thmbup: *


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

You did a wonderful job on the sweater and Brie is beautiful in it!


----------



## Pooch Lady (Jul 16, 2008)

Brie looks just Beautiful. Good Job on the sweater. :clap: 





QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Jul 16 2008, 05:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606043


> Okay, so after Brie's bad haircut and the poor state of affairs in South Africa's doggie clothes department i decided i would try knitting her a sweater.
> 
> Mom - you know i am not partial to wearing clothes in the house but if you must!
> 
> ...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cute. I love your captions. Remember I hold the # 1 spot for bad haircuts. :brownbag:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow! That's an amazing sweater!! You should sell them there. 

Brie is beautiful :wub: :wub: She looks an awful lot like my Ollie, I think....


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

That sweater is soooo cute. :wub: I like that bow too! That girl is so cute! :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jul 16 2008, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606127


> That is beautiful! I'll take that pattern too. I knit a little.
> Robin[/B]



For those knitters out there - hers the pattern. I hope its legible. If its not i can fax it or mail it to anyone who wants it. Just pm me. I used a mixed colour wool that knits up in stripes and patterns. This one is just for the plain dress. You can decorate it as you wish.
Have fun!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That sweater is just darling! You did a wonderful job and she looks precious in it!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub: Brie :wub: looks absolutely darling in her new sweater!!!

You did a beautiful job, I love the color and the buttons!!!

I may pick up my knitting needles and try this one, thanks for including the pattern :ThankYou: 
You are so thoughtful!!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

That is a gorgeous sweater!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Those instructions look foreign to me!! Beautiful Brie and adorable sweater!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 16 2008, 05:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606316


> Those instructions look foreign to me!! Beautiful Brie and adorable sweater![/B]


Luckily you live in Miami - No need for sweaters LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue, that is adorable! You are very talented, and lucky to have such a beautiful little model like Briezee!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue, you are so talented. I have always wanted to knit. Love Brie's sweater.
:wub: Brie you are so darn cute :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Your Brie looks absolutely FABULOUS! You did an awesome job on her sweater. I love it!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 16 2008, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606362


> Sue, you are so talented. I have always wanted to knit. Love Brie's sweater.
> :wub: Brie you are so darn cute :wub:[/B]



Try this one - its not that hard. Just get someone to show you how to pick up the stitches for the frill. This is the simplest one in the book. My next is a hoodie - i shall post it when i am finished.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG that is soo cute. I cant believe you made that.

Like Sarah, I can only make scarves, but I dont know how to put the stitches on, I get my Mum to do that part and I do the rest, then she casts off. Although I did make a beanie one time, but it was awful...lol.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You did a fantastic job on the sweater, it's beautiful & Brie looks adorable in it. :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Brie looks so pretty! And the sweater is beautiful on her. You did a great job. Thank you for sharing such adorable photos with us. Sue you are just so talented.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

WOW!! You did a great job! It's pretty!! :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Beautiful job! Well done! Beautiful model too!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Jul 16 2008, 04:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606043


> Okay, so after Brie's bad haircut and the poor state of affairs in South Africa's doggie clothes department i decided i would try knitting her a sweater.
> 
> Mom - you know i am not partial to wearing clothes in the house but if you must!
> 
> ...


Wow! The sweater is great! I got such a kick out of Brie's "posing" for the camera! Midis does the same thing, which is why you don't see many pictures of him on here! He looks utterly bored, miserable and pissed off everytime you point a camera at him. In fact, he normally turns his back to you and walks away!

Loved it!

Cyndi


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She is looking so precious! You did an amazing job on the sweater!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

WOW, that looks so cute :aktion033: great job. I knit too but I can't follow patterns very well I always get lost somewhere in the middle. Brie is so cute :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is really, really cute!! What a great job you did!!


----------



## evadoggy (Jul 21, 2008)

*lol* too cute!
She looks a little bit annoyed in the first one "mommy don't take pictures!"


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (evadoggy @ Jul 21 2008, 08:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=608767


> *lol* too cute!
> She looks a little bit annoyed in the first one "mommy don't take pictures!" [/B]



My Briezee always looks annoyed when you pull out a camera. LOL


----------

